# Paint Horse Questions...



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

I just recentley aquired a Paint Horse Mare, named Allie. And as many of you who saw any of my other posts know that her show name is ICASPLASHOFIMPRESSIVE/ But since I am new to the horse ownership and Paint Horse world, I was wondering if any of you know the standards for showmanship of a Paint Horse. Here's a few questions I would really appreciate if you answered them ! (some of them are related to showmanship some are not)

1) how is a paint horse to set up? (like square or what?)
2) How long should their bridle path be?
3) How long should their mane be?
4) How long should their tail be?
5) Should you compete in showmanship and halter English or Western tack style?

Anyother suggestions and tips would be very greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

HorseCourage said:


> I just recentley aquired a Paint Horse Mare, named Allie. And as many of you who saw any of my other posts know that her show name is ICASPLASHOFIMPRESSIVE/ But since I am new to the horse ownership and Paint Horse world, I was wondering if any of you know the standards for showmanship of a Paint Horse. Here's a few questions I would really appreciate if you answered them ! (some of them are related to showmanship some are not)
> 
> 1) how is a paint horse to set up? (like square or what?)
> 2) How long should their bridle path be?
> ...


#1. Always set up square
#2. The length of an ear
#3. No longer than 4" and banded
#4. No rule on this...but a long tail is always nice
#5. Western tack unless you are showing at a local show and they have an English Showmanship class.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

thank you ! and so with her mane does it have to be braided ? like is that a rule ? Or can it be long ? She has a longish mane that I love and would hate to cut. But I will if I have to. Like in western pleasure can she go with just mane down, and english have her mane in a running braid?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

HorseCourage said:


> thank you ! and so with her mane does it have to be braided ? like is that a rule ? Or can it be long ? She has a longish mane that I love and would hate to cut. But I will if I have to. Like in western pleasure can she go with just mane down, and english have her mane in a running braid?


 
it can technically be long but ime judges frown on it. I was raised up always cutting it short and banding it. the only horses that ever got away with a long mane in my classes were strictly reiners


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

hmmm well right now I am doing a lot of local shows. Nothing really big. Just the local youth fair, and local one-two day shows that are less than a half hour away


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Keeping with tradition shows respect for the judge. A short and banded mane shows off a muscular neck. Use western tack. And good luck!


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

I still ahte to cut her mane :/


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

HorseCourage said:


> I still ahte to cut her mane :/


There's nothing wrong with a short mane...it really shows off a great neck and makes a shorter neck look longer. I'm not a fan of long manes because it's actually harder to keep them looking nice. Nothing worse than a long flimsy mane.....


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

If you do anything non-traditional, like a long mane, then you are your horse need to be absolutely exceptional.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ agree. A long mane shows movement and lots of it. I don't mind a long NICE mane on a reiner because it "adds" to the spins and slides. But I've found that most people are hung up on keeping their horse's mane long....the horse doesn't have a nice mane to begin with, and even longer looks terrible. There is something to be said about a short even mane....it shows attention to detail, it shows attention to a great neck (as I mentioned earlier), and shows you mean business.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

spurstop said:


> If you do anything non-traditional, like a long mane, then you are your horse need to be absolutely exceptional.


I have seen & heard more of people leaving their horses mane long,but agree they better have what it takes before trying to go against the norm:wink: I know one yearling filly that was shown on our circuit last year & at WS she had a long mane. She won over 100 APHA points & a top 10 placing at WS. She was shown in Halter & IHT


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah I show my Paint with a long mane, in both English and western classes. He has a REALLY long neck and it helps even it out, IMO. He also has an awesome, super (I mean SUPER) thick mane; its better than perfect I think haha (Not that I'm biased or anything  ). If need be I scallop braid, French braid, or even diamond braid it for shows. I also like to keep it long because it helps his skin in the summer. He has very sensitive skin and it burns easily. The long mane helps protect it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

do you have a pic of her neck and mane ?


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

There's some. they arent great though. I had gotten some great ones last night, but they gt deleted or something


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

I would trim it a few inches to add thickness to the end and help show off her neck... Plus more hair means it looks like your moving more


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just info...here is the appearance info from the APHA rulebook.

1. Appearance of the exhibitor should be neat, clean and appropriate
western wear must be worn.
2. Appearance of Horse: The horse should appear fit and well conditioned.
The hair coat should be clean and well brushed. The mane and tail
should be clean and tangle free. The mane may be banded or braided,
but it is not mandatory. It is acceptable to roach the mane but the forelock
and tuft over the withers should be left. The bridle path, eyebrows
and long hairs on the head and legs should be clipped, except where
government regulations prohibit. The inside of the ears may be clipped.
Hooves should be properly trimmed and if shod, the shoes should fit
correctly and clinches should be neat. Hooves should be clean and may
be painted black, brown or clear, with hoof dressing, or be shown naturally.
Tack should fit properly and be neat, clean and in good repair.


----------

